# Building Drain Stoppage. What do you think of the problem?



## cityplumbing (Jun 12, 2010)

Video #1 Building drain being snaked with spartan 100.. The retriever head punctured the stoppage.After reviewing with MicroreeI I sent in the 300 machine. I'm thinking the blockage was toilet tissue being hung up at the joint at the 33ft mark.





 Video #2 The stoppage is cleared and you can see the problem at 33ft. It appears that the pipe is out of alignment and the pipe has sagged. The pipe is causing debris to build up looked like mostly paper. also the water that's sitting on the bottom is a good indicator that it's sagging.





 Video #3 Not sure if the fitting is installed backwards or what but I sent the camera through the toilet flange and it's a back to back bathroom. The water ends up flowing the correct way and there's no sitting water but I don't like how the water flows in the wrong direction at first towards the toilet flange.





 Video #4 Pulled toilet on opposite side of wall and cameraed drain it appears to be a double san tee, or double wye tee. When toilet flushes it partially fills this line as well.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Video #2 says it has been removed because it is too long.


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Ron said:


> Video #2 says it has been removed because it is too long.


Hi Ron!

I'll watch the movies... I will


----------



## cityplumbing (Jun 12, 2010)

Working on it!!:whistling2:


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

cityplumbing said:


> Working on it!!:whistling2:


No hurry, just did not know if you knew that already.


----------



## cityplumbing (Jun 12, 2010)

Alright I edited video #2. At the end it shows where the stoppage was.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

I'm not sure what that fitting is in the last video...
I'd poke the camera down that other line as well to have a look see...
It looks questionable at best....
Might be a long sweep 90 with a low heel inlet....

As for the fitting at 33' that was "catching the paper"...
Isn't that in one of the sections of line that is backpitched and you will be digging up?:whistling2:


----------



## cityplumbing (Jun 12, 2010)

Redwood said:


> I'm not sure what that fitting is in the last video...
> I'd poke the camera down that other line as well to have a look see...
> It looks questionable at best....
> Might be a long sweep 90 with a low heel inlet.... I'm not sure what fitting it is either. It does look questionable.
> ...


I'm going to let the owner decide if he wants to replace the line or utilize a service agreement including preventive maintenence.:thumbsup:


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

cityplumbing said:


> I'm going to let the owner decide if he wants to replace the line or utilize a service agreement including preventive maintenence.:thumbsup:


Preventive maintenence is not going to help that bad joint at 33 feet.


----------



## cityplumbing (Jun 12, 2010)

UnclogNH said:


> Preventive maintenence is not going to help that bad joint at 33 feet.


No I suggest repairing it,but that's not for me to decide.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

It can't be a very deep one in your neighborhood....

You have at least 2 bellied sections totaling about 1/3 of the line, I wouldn't touch maintenance as a viable option vs repair/replacement.


----------



## cityplumbing (Jun 12, 2010)

Redwood said:


> It can't be a very deep one in your neighborhood....Not deep at all maybe 2 to three feet.
> 
> You have at least 2 bellied sections totaling about 1/3 of the line, I wouldn't touch maintenance as a viable option vs repair/replacement. They might just leave it alone all together they have been having issues since 2007 the director of the office had told me.


But it's odd because she said they never had called a plumber they just had someone with a small hand snake clear it every time which makes me think that the flow issue could have been the cause there. Then when this stoppage appeared 33ft out they had no choice but to call a plumber since the hand snake wasn't working anymore.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Well Large flows do help when a line has a belly washing debris for the belly....

How many feet long is the line?
How much of it has standing water in the line with no water flowing?

Did you run a centering guide on the camera in order to estimate the depth of the bellies?

If so what percentage of the pipe in the belly was holding water?


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

arrrrg wrong thread...


----------



## drs (Jun 17, 2011)

The line is crushed. something is running over what looks like pipe the cheap pipe at home stores.

No guarantee whatsoever.


As per the the joint, its backwards and a cross maybe would have been better.

JMHT


----------



## cityplumbing (Jun 12, 2010)

drs said:


> The line is crushed. something is running over what looks like pipe the cheap pipe at home stores.
> What do you mean by running over pipe?
> No guarantee whatsoever.
> Definitely no guarantee's here..
> ...


Thanks for the response..


----------



## cityplumbing (Jun 12, 2010)

Just uploaded new video from the toilet on opposite side and that fitting appears to be a double san tee or a double wye .. Does anyone agree?


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

cityplumbing said:


> Just uploaded new video from the toilet on opposite side and that fitting appears to be a double san tee or a double wye .. Does anyone agree?


I'll let you know when I see it... :laughing:

Gotta Link?


----------



## gitnerdun (Nov 5, 2008)

3 & 4 look like a double wye without the top part of the double wye (only 3 pipe connection points not 4). That spot at 33' is odd for sure kinda looks like tar or melted armaflex? 

I had a hard time telling if you going down or upstream from the fittings. They looked more like tees than wyes to me. Something seems out of place, as far as type of fittings go.

Is this original plumbing to the home or has it been hacked by someone?

Did you uncover the cleanout to help verify proper type of pipe and fittings?

Looks like you ran out of push at 78'. I like to run lots of water on the long pushes, it really helps move the camera along. Just sayin'.

They need to replace pipe with the proper pipe and fittings with the right pitch or you are going to have to deal with wondering weather or not your snake is going the right way. Expensive, yes, but it is the way to fix it right. 

Payment plan? with Interest? Yeah right, I live in a dream world.:laughing:


----------



## cityplumbing (Jun 12, 2010)

gitnerdun said:


> 3 & 4 look like a double wye without the top part of the double wye (only 3 pipe connection points not 4). Theres 4 points the top is being fed by two basin sinks so it's probably 2in.That spot at 33' is odd for sure kinda looks like tar or melted armaflex? I thought the same as well, very odd like a handyman special.
> 
> I had a hard time telling if you going down or upstream from the fittings. They looked more like tees than wyes to me. Something seems out of place, as far as type of fittings go. I was going down stream from a toilet flange.
> 
> ...


 
:thumbsup:Expensive yes.. Thanks for the feedback..


----------



## cityplumbing (Jun 12, 2010)

Redwood said:


> I'll let you know when I see it... :laughing:
> 
> Gotta Link?


:yes: I posted it to the 1st page video 4..


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Are you able to camera from the other side...

It's obviously a wrong fitting but that is that same view and you can't say for certain what it is...


----------



## cityplumbing (Jun 12, 2010)

Redwood said:


> Are you able to camera from the other side...
> 
> It's obviously a wrong fitting but that is that same view and you can't say for certain what it is...


I see what you mean.. I'm not going to be back there for a while but when I do I will run the camera up stream.


----------

